# Calling Morrus....Calling Morrus...  :P



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2002)

Morrus, if you got that email that I sent you and were able to read it, please post a yea or nay reply here.  If yea, I will continue, if nay, I will recompile and resend...  

THANKS!!!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2002)

By the way, I got your letter.  Will handle it tomorrow.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2002)

Yep, I got it.  Couldn't reply at the time though (PC trouble).  I'll get back to you today!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *By the way, I got your letter.  Will handle it tomorrow. *




Great!  Thanks, RW!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Yep, I got it.  Couldn't reply at the time though (PC trouble).  I'll get back to you today! *




Ok - sounds good!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2002)

Er....still waitin....


----------

